# Any wisconsin hunters around here?



## ijjm8541 (Jul 21, 2007)

any wisconsin hunters in here, just wondering how u did during the early opener, and were ya at?


----------



## jgat (Oct 27, 2006)

Slow for me. My area does not have much for a resident population. Most of them don't have to leave the golf courses. I had been watching one flock of about 20 birds for the last few weeks, and I decided to give them a try. I set up on them, and they ended up landing in a field to the north of me. Did'nt get to fire a shot at them, but it was great to get out. I hunt about 45 minutes east of St Paul. C'mon migration!!!


----------



## Barry (Mar 11, 2006)

We ended up with 14 yesterday and 10 today. Most roost ponds are dried up so you have to really cover some country to find them. 
Had one flock come from way high this morning and ended up with 4 from that flock. They seemed to be smaller than the rest of the birds we had. :lol:


----------



## hunter121390 (Nov 7, 2006)

havent seen many geese, but 1000s of ducks this morning. im down by watertown. our primary field was taken, n we got there at 4 on saturday, n there were guys in there since around 3. o well.


----------



## Goose Guy350 (Nov 29, 2004)

Hunted the Green Bay area the last three days and did ok the first day was by far our best and the gunning was a bit rusty and it declined every day afterwards, just couldn't seem to find the X. Lots of phone calls and a few miles and everyone that we talked to had no idea where all the birds disappeared to, I think its gonna take a few colder nights to bring em back out in full force to the fields. Geese don't need the high calorie grain diets when the lows are in the 60's.


----------



## jmayerl (Mar 21, 2007)

We hunt shawano county. The past two weeks I had 5 or 6 good fields scouted out. On friday I didn't see a bird. Sat 8 guys, not a shot fired, worked sunday, three birds yesterday, off a day roost. I don't know how 500 geese can disappear in 1 week. Anyway going scouting further south today hope to find them again.


----------



## GB GooseHunter (Feb 19, 2007)

Hunting in the Green Bay area was no good. We usually have no problem seeing birds. This year was a different story. The birds just dissapeared. Never had it that bad before. But it doesnt help when u shoot like crap. Goose guy 350 was right some of use didnt shoot to well. Hopeing that last weekend of early season will be good.


----------



## ijjm8541 (Jul 21, 2007)

my dad and i hunted the opener and had our ten bird limit by7:50, took sunday off because the wife was sick and someone needed to watch the little one, monday we got seven. we have healthy resident population but most of them are smaller birds.


----------



## dukegoose (Jul 17, 2006)

Just got back from Nodak, I see that the molters have not returned to central WI yet. There are small flocks around Stevens point and Wausau.
Nothing going on south of point. I am thinking that this cold front will bring the molters back.


----------



## Goose Guy350 (Nov 29, 2004)

This cold front coming in may shape up the hunting some. I saw some birds push into my area of the UP yesterday, about 30 birds, super high and V'ed up.


----------



## Gillbilly (Mar 21, 2007)

Hunting around Madison,had guys in all my spots.Been dove hunting in the mornings and havent seen squat for geese.Must move later than I can stay out.


----------



## dukegoose (Jul 17, 2006)

Goose Guy, that is good news. The sweet corn is picked, we just need the geese!


----------



## GB GooseHunter (Feb 19, 2007)

Just wondering if any guys out here are from the Green Bay area and if they got a report if there are many geese in the area. Im up at school and wana come home this weekend.

thanks guys


----------



## dukegoose (Jul 17, 2006)

I'm west of Green Bay and the geese started to show up on Sunday across the central part of the state. They are starting to group up a little, but alot of family groups still.


----------



## Kaplan (Jan 3, 2006)

Hunted in a field of volunteer winter wheat about one mile north of the Horicon Marsh yesterday, Sep. 13th, and saw a lot of brids flying until noon. The number of geese I saw and their behavior makes me believe migrators are beginning to arrive from the Hudson and James Bay breeding areas.

Ended up with three.


----------



## GB GooseHunter (Feb 19, 2007)

Was at home this weekend saw a good amount of birds. Decoyed a good amount too still slower than normal years in brown county. on Thursday night we shot 10 between 3 guys should have shot our 15 but u know how that goes and Friday we got 19 one guy left early otherwise 20 was no problem. sat took some kids out to do the youth duck hunt i doubled in the one flock of geese that gave me a look otherwise decoyed some ducks and after a box of shells later the kiddo hit got his first two ducks. all in all a good weekend come October could get pretty good around here guys. to bad the limit is two then instead of 5


----------

